# best substrate for tropical tank



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

hey iv had this blue gravel substrate for ages now and want to have a change as the blue doesnt really look natural. i was going to change to sand as i have loads of plants.. what would anyone say was a good substrate to use... keeping in mind cleaning and so on.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is many ways you can go with this to make it plant friendly. Pool filter sand is good the roots can establish pretty well in it. But you will probably need to get some fert tabs to put near most of the plants. 

You can layer it as in the beaslebob method, which there are plenty of threads to explain that. Or you can go with substrate like eco complete which costs somewhat more than sand. It all depends on what you want to grow and what kind of lighting you have.


----------



## FishFarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

I would say sand... You can Use play sand.. It's cheap! But when you get it... Also get one of those 5 gallon buckets from home depot or lowes. Has to be brand new. You can do this outside with a hose or in your bath tub. You must wash the sand several times. Fill the bucket halfway up with the sand( watch out it's dusty) then insert the hose and you have to let it run until the water runs clears on top of the sand. Easily dump the top water off and do it again to be sure. The fish can be in the tank when you put the sand in.. But only a little sand at a time and the filter must be off or you'll burn the motor out. Wait about 1 hour before turning it back on. Hope this helps. Also when you do water changes be sure to stir the sand up in sporadic places to prevent any toxic gasses from forming . Good luck


----------



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

would this sand mix do?? and would i still have to wash it? 
Sand Mix Aquarium Gravel 8kg by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

i also have fish in the tank.. im wantting a heathly number off fish and healthy plants.. its about a 27G tank.. and i have 7 neon tetras which im hoping will die as iv had them for ages and want something diffo and 3 female bettas and 3 red honey gourami


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

I only use and recommend Estes Stoney River (formerly called Estes Marine Sand and Estes Ultra Reef). It is very uniform in size, the perfect size (sinks fast if the fish dig in it so it doesn't burn out your filters) and is actually made for aquarium use. 

Many people have good enough success working with cheapo sands not made for aquariums, but the sand I recommended only runs about a dollar per pound, so it is about the same cost as gravel and a MUCH better option. It also comes in color options. I prefer either solid black or black and white mixed. This gives a dark background color so the fish don't wash out their colors.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm using two different substrates now.. One i've used for quite a while is Pool Filter Sand. It is sieved to have a uniform size of .45 - .55 mm. This ensures it will not compact.. After all it is sold as a means allowing water to pass thru it in order to filter it! Playground sand on the other hand does not have the rigorous quality control and will generally compact down. The other substrate I'm using is a product that was recommended on this forum. It's a clay-based product purchased from Tractor Supply called Safe-T-Sorb. I've only had it in a 155G tank for a week but I really like the looks of the substrate. It looks 100% natural. It does require a bunch more rinsing before use and my brand of Pool Filter sand (Lighthouse) can go straight into the tank from the bag. Good luck and keep us informed on your progress!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

If u want the natural look go with the saf-t-sorb and a bottom layer of peat moss like I did. It looks natural & is great for plants. U can check it out in my build thread. I got a bunch of pics of it b4 ot went in the tank n after. The link is in my sig.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The thing really good about the safe-t-sorb is it is about $5 for 40lbs and it has a lot of nutrients plants need already in it. I have had it for over a year in one of my planted tanks and have yet to put in any root tabs and all of my plants in there just seem to grow so well.


----------



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

alright thank you everyone this has given me so many ideas on what i could have. the only problem here in the scotland is there isnt much choice when it comes to anything to do with fish. and substrates are rare.. you normaly fish jst blue gravel or some other colour.. and not everyone wants a tank with odd colours in it.. im going to be resealing the hole tank and doing a manager rebuild of everything.. so i will post photos and so on in another thread later on. thanks again everyone


----------



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

fishguy2727 said:


> I only use and recommend Estes Stoney River (formerly called Estes Marine Sand and Estes Ultra Reef). It is very uniform in size, the perfect size (sinks fast if the fish dig in it so it doesn't burn out your filters) and is actually made for aquarium use.
> 
> Many people have good enough success working with cheapo sands not made for aquariums, but the sand I recommended only runs about a dollar per pound, so it is about the same cost as gravel and a MUCH better option. It also comes in color options. I prefer either solid black or black and white mixed. This gives a dark background color so the fish don't wash out their colors.


ok where would you buy that Estes Stoney River sand?? i cant seem to find anything :/


----------

